# Infofeld neben Mauszeiger bei "überflug" über einen LINK HILFE PLZ!



## Real_Warrior (2. Mai 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem:
Ich brauche ein Script mit dem ich wenn ich mit dem mauszeiger über einen Link oder ähnliches gehe ein kleines Feld (z.B textfeld) neben dem mauszeiger entsteht, das habt ihr sicherlich schonma gesehn, die Seite wo das schön gemacht ist, ist leider offline ,ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Bitte kein PHP!
Danke schonma für eure Bemühungungen!

Mfg Real_Warrior


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Ich denke mal da wirste n JavaApplet brauchen oder was mit DHTML machen müssen! Schau mal bei Scriptindex, da wirste auf jeden Fall was finden!
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (2. Mai 2003)

Also wie du das mit nem Java Applet machen willst ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Dieser Thread hilft dir bestimmt: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=27122&highlight=overlib


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Geht das nicht auch mit JavaApplets? Bin mir nicht sicher, meine aber
sowas schonmal gesehn zu haben =)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. Mai 2003)

Wozu du da ein Applet brauchen willst, is mir leider auch nicht ganz klar, aber für das gesuchte Problem hatte ich hier was... Kann ganz leicht angepasst werden... Wenn du nicht damit klarkommst, einfach nachfragen 


ciao


----------



## Real_Warrior (2. Mai 2003)

*DANKE*

Das bringt mich schonma sehr viel weiter!
Auf kann man sich halt verlassen!
Danke schonma!


----------



## Real_Warrior (2. Mai 2003)

ich habe aber viellei noch ne dumme frage.

Wie kann ich meine Seite teilen.
Ich möchte zentral (in der mitte oben,unten,links,recht platz lassen) eine neue Frame oda sowas erstellen. Wie kann ich das realisieren, es geht nur um die mitte, der rest soll bebehalten werden und nach möglich sollte wenn man z.b von einem link auf der z.B. rechten Seite genau auf diese zentrale Frame linken lassen, es sollten max. 2 frames insgesammt entstehen da das nur so mit meinem design geht!
danke auch hierfür!


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Da müsstest du n iFrame nehmen, aber ich glaub damit können nicht alle
Browser um...
Ansonsten halt n paar mehr Frames einbaun, erst oben unten und mitte
und dann das in der mitte wieder unterteilen in links, recht und mitte...

Das meintest du doch so, oda?


----------



## Flo<H> (2. Mai 2003)

Oder man verwendet einen Layer...


----------

